# In Search of New Redfoot...



## grahamgraham (Feb 27, 2016)

I just want to start by saying I am a long time lurker, but a first time poster here! This is a great forum 

It's with a heavy heart that I write this, but my fiancé's redfoot of two years, Freckles, passed away this last week. She is beyond devastated, so I am looking to bring to her some joy back to her life! We are located in Oklahoma City, and are open to pick ups or delivery. So my question is is there anybody local that we can purchase or adopt a redfoot from? If not, who can we buy from online that is reputable? We would prefer another female, but that's not a huge deal. Ideally as well we'd like to get one that's between one to three years, but we can do a hatchling as well.

Thanks in advance guys!

Here's Freckles:


----------



## dmmj (Feb 27, 2016)

you say yours passed away? Do you know from what?


----------



## grahamgraham (Feb 27, 2016)

Honestly, I couldn't tell ya. She had been really active for about a week, but not eating much (which she went through this kind of thing last winter and her vet said it's just because it's winter, even though they don't exactly hibernate, his redfoot gets sluggish during the winter too). She was in her corner for maybe 3 days, which isn't unusual. I put out fresh food, then picked her up for her weekly soak, and she didn't pop out her head. There was no reaction to me touching her arms or her head, because she had passed.


----------



## AudreyTexasTort (Apr 10, 2016)

Have you found a tortoise yet? I have a redfoot about the same age that I've been considering rehoming, I started working two jobs and just don't have the time to really care for my tortoise. I live in North Texas so not that far off from you.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 10, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear of your recent loss. Hope you and your fiance stick around here. People of TFO will help you get the right set up going and avoid some pitfalls. And warm welcome from Texas!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 10, 2016)

AudreyTexasTort said:


> Have you found a tortoise yet? I have a redfoot about the same age that I've been considering rehoming, I started working two jobs and just don't have the time to really care for my tortoise. I live in North Texas so not that far off from you.



Hi Audrey:

It might be a good idea to try to send the OP a personal message. This is a fairly old thread and they might not come back to it.


----------



## grahamgraham (Apr 11, 2016)

AudreyTexasTort said:


> Have you found a tortoise yet? I have a redfoot about the same age that I've been considering rehoming, I started working two jobs and just don't have the time to really care for my tortoise. I live in North Texas so not that far off from you.


I sent you a message, Audrey!


----------



## AudreyTexasTort (Apr 13, 2016)

I took these just the other day


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 13, 2016)

Cool.
Might I suggest Craigslist if not, Graham?
I have found most of mine there.


AudreyTexasTort said:


> I took these just the other day


That's a good looking Redfoot!


----------



## grahamgraham (Apr 14, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cool.
> Might I suggest Craigslist if not, Graham?
> I have found most of mine there.
> 
> That's a good looking Redfoot!


Thanks Pilot, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Ashelly (May 9, 2016)

Did you ever find a new Redfoot? I have a Cherryhead female that is 3 years old. If you are interested.


----------



## dumje (May 9, 2016)

Ashelly please text me or email me...I am interested in her

786-525-1531

[email protected]


----------



## grahamgraham (May 10, 2016)

Ashelly said:


> Did you ever find a new Redfoot? I have a Cherryhead female that is 3 years old. If you are interested.



No, we haven't yet. I'll message you on here and we can talk!


----------



## jrau (May 15, 2016)

Hey graham, if things don't work out with Ashelly, I have a hatchling cherry head red foot that measures at 3" right now that I'd like to sell to someone with some experience and space to care for him/her.


----------



## grahamgraham (May 15, 2016)

jrau said:


> Hey graham, if things don't work out with Ashelly, I have a hatchling cherry head red foot that measures at 3" right now that I'd like to sell to someone with some experience and space to care for him/her.



They did not, I am sending you a message right now!


----------



## LRTortoises (May 17, 2016)

Ill be in Checotah, ok in a few weeks to visit family. About 2 and half hours from OKC. I have 2 redfoots that hatched about a month ago. 2 that hatched a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## grahamgraham (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your help and support, my now wife and I have found a tort.


----------

